

Ask HN: As a programmar where to spend my time on unchanging things - Jacky800

As a programmer learning frameworks such as django, ruby on rails, nodejs are usefull but it gets outdated in a few years. What are the things that are worth spending time on which does not change and also might be useful in the future such as mastering Algorithms, datastructures e.t.c
======
schmidtc
As a web developer I think its worth spending some time to learn about the
various protocols in use. Writing your own HTTP server can be a useful
learning exercise and is pretty easy a rudimentary server running.

Also I think a deep understanding of JavaScript and concurrent design patterns
will be invaluable over the next 5+ years.

------
taprun
Learn how to analyze a business problem and come up with a solution. See my
blog for a rant -[http://taprun.com/blog/business-of-
programming](http://taprun.com/blog/business-of-programming)

------
webmaven
Protocols: HTTP, SMTP, FTP, SSH, SCP, RSYNC

Formats: HTML, XML, JSON, CSV, YAML

Languages: SQL, JS, a backend language like Python

Version control: Git, Mercurial

The *nix command line and it's tools: grep etc.

An extensible editor (you only need one) and it's plugins: Vim, Emacs,
Sublime, etc.

Social skills: working well with others, working for others, others working
for you (aka leadership), conflict resolution, etc.

------
drumdance
Relational databases. NoSQL is all the rage right now but the vast majority of
businesses will continue using relational.

------
skraushaar
Development Patterns, Data Structures, and OOP

